# thick jerky recipe and questions.



## julian537 (Dec 18, 2016)

I am looking for a recipe to make thick cut jerky. I purchase a beef jerky from Rust Game place in New Braunfels, TX. They have a jerky they call Old fashion Jerky. It is about two inches wide, 5 inches long and 1.5" thick, at it thickest point. It has a smoke flavor. I searched for thick jerky on the site, but did not find what I was looking for. When you cut this jerky and leave it out for a while, the cut end gets dry and looks like it is covered in salt. All the recipes I see for jerky, call for cutting the meat into thin strips. I would like to duplicate this jerky, it is delicious. 

I have a smoker and a dehydrator. 

Ideas, suggestions?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2016)

Do a search on this forum for Biltong...  nepas just did some and says it's better than jerky...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255503/biltong-again#post_1642367

If you choose to smoke it, please add cure #1....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2016)

Cut your meat whatever thickness you want. Heck I've even done whole tri tip jerky. With the thicker strips you will want to cure longer. 1/4" per day.  The thicker cuts also take longer to dry out. As for time it will all depend on the texture you are wanting.

The Thai Jerky I make would traditionally be thicker cut.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

Whole tri tip jerky:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238654/theyre-going-to-send-me-to-the-looney-bin


----------



## julian537 (Dec 19, 2016)

daveomak,

I don't see cure in the recipe Nepas posted, and it is going in a box with a 40w light bulb and computer fan. I do know the reason for a cure, but I cannot understand why the recipe Nepas posted is safe without cure.

Thank you,


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 19, 2016)

julian537 said:


> daveomak,
> 
> I don't see cure in the recipe Nepas posted, and it is going in a box with a 40w light bulb and computer fan. I do know the reason for a cure, but I cannot understand why the recipe Nepas posted is safe without cure.
> 
> Thank you,


LOTS of salt and LOTS of vinegar help to inhibit biological growth.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> LOTS of salt and LOTS of vinegar help to inhibit biological growth.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2016)

julian537 said:


> daveomak,
> 
> I don't see cure in the recipe Nepas posted, and it is going in a box with a 40w light bulb and computer fan. I do know the reason for a cure, but I cannot understand why the recipe Nepas posted is safe without cure.
> 
> Thank you,


Julian, evening....  Yep about the salt and vinegar....  ALSO, cure #1's first job is to kill all botulism....  botulism needs a low oxygen environment to grow and do it's dastardly deeds....    A smoker is a good example of low oxygen...   Since this recipe calls for air circulation and moderate temperatures, and the salt and vinegar are supposedly doing their job on bacteria, botulism included....  Acid added to water bath canned stuff, to lower the pH below ?????? 4.8 or something.....  I can't remember and I ain't gonna look it up....   trust me....    the low pH pretty much stops all food borne pathogens...  except the ones someone will post pretty quick...  and the jar is sealed air tight and there is no oxygen in the jar.......   acid does it's job...

Julian..... this stuff is confusing at best....   Lots and lots of rules...  and they "seem" to change daily... but they don't...   it's the little things that affect the rules.... 

Keep checking and keeping us on our toes...  everyone learns from this stuff.....   Merry Christmas....


----------



## julian537 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. I learned from your answers, and that is what this forum is all about!


----------

